# Hi from Medicine Hat



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi There! Joined 2 days ago, found this site looking for a small lathe. Down sizing my small machine shop to retire. I will have some machinery for sale on the site if the local vultures don't snap it up : )
Good site with lots of good info! Thanks
Kelly


----------



## DPittman (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome!
I'll be interested to hear what sort of machinery a fellow that had a machine shop ends up with as hobby machines!

Don


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi Don! I'm looking at standard Modern 9 x 20, saying good bye to a standard modern 13|34 gotta down size!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 27, 2018)

What sort of projects do you have in mind?  I have a 10x22 asian made lathe.   Is that Standard Modern a lathe you will buy new?

Don


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi Don! I am keeping a few small items that I manufacture so I need to do some small scale threading and knurling and I make C630 valve guides so drilling and reaming, I've used the 9 x 20 before and found it to be a good durable little lathe that will stand up to small scale production work. The SM is a used one but looks in good shape, I'm off to have a look and listen next week. I've looked at lots of lathes on line in that size bracket and I like the SM My only drawback is metric threading so I have some research to do there, My out going lathe was a metric one so that was a treat compared to change gears on an Asian machine. I did mostly component restoration for Vintage Motorcycles so lots of metric stuff.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 27, 2018)

Interesting stuff.  I look forward to hopefully learning some stuff from your involvement on this forum.

Don


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Don! Anything is possible, but don't get your hopes up : ) Are you in Warner by Milk River? If so do you know Reed Snow?


----------



## DPittman (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes I'm in Warner. I know of Reed, our parents were good friends but he wouldn't know me.

There's another machinist fellow (Dale) in the Hat that does motorcycle projects also, I suspect you would know him also.  I stopped in at his shop once checking out items for sale.  Is he still there?

Don


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes Dale has Dale's machine tools, he's on Kijiji. He owns the Auto Upholstery Center and has tools in the front. good selection, I believe he's going to be at the Lethbridge swap meet. Next time I'm over that way I'll try to have time to look you up. I have some friends in the area so I get there periodically.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey sounds good.


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's a n advertising picture of the Capos I make, it's one of the things I'm still going to have.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks good, even to someone like myself who knows nothing about capos!


----------

